# urge to push but not in labor?



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm 37 weeks with my 3rd baby, my labors are generally 5 hours or less. The other day my midwife's lokum pointed out that I have been having contractions before that but they are painless. I wasn't even aware that I was having contractions before she pointed it out. She noticed b/c she was checking on the baby and I was having a contraction at the same time. She also pointed out that the babies head was engaged but not all the way. Then later the same day I was having noticeable contractions but it turned out to be nothing but it was off and on for a day or two. Ok basically my question is I'm wondering what's going on b/c I know I am not in labor but sometimes when I go to the bathroom the past 2 days I have the urge to push the baby out and it feels like it is right there just ready to fall out!! I have no idea why or what's going on?!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

its been nearly 5 years and over 7 years since I was far enough pregnant to remember for absolute sure... but I THINK I remember going through this once the babies engaged.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a lot of pressure low down from like 35 weeks on, basically as soon as he was engaged. To me it felt like I had to go number 2... kind of... and strangely enough, that's exactly what the start of my labour felt like. I had a very quick labour as well. 3.5 hours from waking up, to baby in my arms.

I think the baby is ready to come


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
I had a lot of pressure low down from like 35 weeks on, basically as soon as he was engaged. To me it felt like I had to go number 2... kind of... and strangely enough, that's exactly what the start of my labour felt like. I had a very quick labour as well. 3.5 hours from waking up, to baby in my arms.

This describes my last two days. I keep wondering what it means, but no "real" labor yet...who knows??


----------



## nick&jonmom (Jan 15, 2008)

Only 35 wks here and I have this urge too when I'm using the bathroom. I feel like I could just push the babe out (though obviously I'm not dialated so it wouldn't come out







) Everything feels so heavy and bulging down there, it's quite bizarre.....not sure my other pg's were like this, but I could have just forgotten. Do you think this means our babies will come out easily? I hope so! LOL!


----------



## lillysweets (Nov 28, 2006)

Sometimes that premature urge to push means the baby is in a posterior position and the back of their head is putting pressure on the bowel nerves of your sacrum. I would recommend pelvic tilts on hands and knees.


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillysweets* 
Sometimes that premature urge to push means the baby is in a posterior position and the back of their head is putting pressure on the bowel nerves of your sacrum. I would recommend pelvic tilts on hands and knees.


Ah well it is posterior so that does explain things. The urge to push has gone though so maybe it has turned?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I had an anterior placenta so it's possible he was facing it.... Although he was born facing the normal way and I never felt any relief when he theoretically could/would have turned. Who knows!


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillysweets* 
Sometimes that premature urge to push means the baby is in a posterior position and the back of their head is putting pressure on the bowel nerves of your sacrum. I would recommend pelvic tilts on hands and knees.

Oh, that does make sense. I have the same feelings and could swear that when the baby does come, it is just going to fall right out of me! But posterior babies aren't usually like that, are they?







I'm not 100% sure mine is posterior, but MW says it is very engaged regardless. That made me feel better since they usually have a harder time engaging, right? And I know they are more likely to be overdue because of the lack of pressure on the cervix. Hmmm, is that why it is not coming, despite all my efforts and tons of BH?


----------

